# RIP 45cal AMMO Glock .45 cal RECALL Notice



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

.45 acp Glock Recall Notice

From RIP Ammo:

"If you have unused 45 ACP ammunition that falls into one of the lots produced during the recall period, July-November 2014, please email your physical address and phone number to [email protected]. We will then issue an electronic call tag to your email address that you print off and use for sending the ammunition back to us. We will ship you replacement ammunition for your Glock as soon as it is available (mid-late December)."

Their statement:

"We have received some comments that the current issue 45 RIP is not compatible with Glock and its unsupported chambers. Due to this, we have revised our design to solve this issue. If you have a Glock .45, please call 678-533-2033 Ext 4 or email us through our website for a free replacement of your ammo. Check the inside of your .45 RIP box for a date. Do not use July- Nov through a Glock. This does not affect any other caliber or handgun."


----------

